# Here is a weighty question for you



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Which rider is heavier, and which will the horse carry better?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Both riders about the same weight, maybe the guy weighs more, he looks taller. Horses look identical to me.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

It doesn't matter which rider weighs more if one rides well balanced and one does not.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Yup horse is the same, but heavier in the second pic.


----------

